# Jeeze!! Monster!!



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

116+ William Wall. Congrats Capt!!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Holy hooter!!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

That is a monster! How tall is the good captain? Fish looks like it weighs more than he does.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not as tall as Wally!!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

WOW!

Have any details Wade? where? Venice? what the big ol gal eat? How long was the fight?

Not nice to post a pic of monster like that without some details brother.

Jimmy


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

All I know is in Venice. If it were me that caught it, that's all anyone would know....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang, that's a pig!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

here:

William Wall of Pelagic charters out of Venice, LA boated a 116.20 wahoo today. Congrats to all involved that's one heck of a fish!!!! — with William Wall.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! That's a huge hoo! Congrats capt!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a hoo's your daddy, hoo's your momma, hoo's ya whole dern family!!!!


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a ridiculous fish. We caught a 90+ (84 gutted) years ago and that fish is in a completely different class on length....would love to tangle with one of those some day. Congrats Capt...between this monster and daily reports from Venice, the Wahoo fishing sure has heated up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

116.2lbs, 79"

Well done Capt!


----------



## Jackson P (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow! Nice wahoo!


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Caught on a rapala xrap. Fight didn't last too long maybe 15 minutes I was chunking for tuna while they were trolling up to the rig I was on when will hooked him


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Capteddie said:


> Caught on a rapala xrap. Fight didn't last too long maybe 15 minutes I was chunking for tuna while they were trolling up to the rig I was on when will hooked him


Thanks for the info Eddie, looks like Venice has been on fire this year, hope to fish with you & Mike again sometime this year.

Jimmy


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Yup caught on an X-rap but it was beefed up with heavier split rings and those 3 times strong mustad hooks, at least that's what the guy who caught said.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Monster! Bet that reel was singing like crazy on that first run!


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok boys, just getting back to civilization. Full report tomorrow along with some killer pics from other trips as well. Now would be a good time to book your trip here in Venice. Stay tuned..


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> That is a monster! How tall is the good captain? Fish looks like it weighs more than he does.


Will stands about 5'1. That wahoo is the real deal though.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great fish and pic! That is a true big un!


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Will stands about 5'1. That wahoo is the real deal though.


Woody, that wood be 5' 9' sir!


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*great catch!!*

In the winter the big Wahoo are loners! He was at the right place right time! Congratulations Captain!!!!:notworthy:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

lifetime Hooter right there. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

captain william wall said:


> Woody, that wood be 5' 9' sir!


Haha I was hoping you would see that


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

capt mike said:


> In the winter the big Wahoo are loners! He was at the right place right time! Congratulations Captain!!!!:notworthy:


Nope.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Is that hoo even real. Hehe
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome hoo. Congrats to Capt & angler


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

What a BEAST!!!!!


----------

